# Nap 50's advice please.



## dwarn123 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi, ive been going to the gym for a good few years now, as its coming to summer im wanting to look my best, and have been thinking of starting a course of nap 50s, just looking for some advice realy. First of all could someone tell me a good PCT, i understand its to get your body back to normal when you come off, i also understand nap 50s are very strong, so what and how much off should i be taking with them? I have a good diet, and train consistantly and regualy.

Age - 20

Height- 6ft

Weight 12stone 8

Mondays - back and shoulders

tuesdays - bi's and tri's

wednesdays - cardio

thursdays - chest

fridays - rest

saturdays - rest

sundays - football

I no i will get "Dont do it train harder and longer" comments, but im most likely going to do it so just want some helpfull advice, to keep it as safe as possible!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I think Peahead will be along to help you out soon bud!

But my advise is bin the naps and get some sust or just a single ester test and run that for 500mg/week for 10 weeks and job done.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Well as you've posted politely and not ignorantly I think you deserve a nice reply

Personally I would not use nap 50's on their own especially as they could potentially fill you with a watery look which I am sure you will not want to have for the summer?

Dianabol or winstrol may be a better option for you.

I wouldn't follow your training split either, these are my reasons why;

If you train back and shoulders monday you are likely to be going to train your bi's and tri's indirectly meaning your bi's and tri's will be slightly fatigued so come tuesday your not going to get your maximum power output - so I would move arms to wednesday.

I would then move chest to friday as if you train your arms wednesday your not likely to gain the maximum power output for chest the following day.

Also do you not train legs?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

What's the betting on Peahead's opening words being 'oh dear'? 

OP - dianabol would be a much better choice mate.


----------



## dwarn123 (Mar 7, 2012)

Standardflexer, i will take in to consideration your advice on the routines, i do train legs just not all the time, i will try and make time to do it! Just looking for more info on PCT and what to take with it to protect my liver, also forgot to mention im only going to take 1 tablet a day, probably for 6 weeks. Thanks


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

dwarn123 said:


> Standardflexer, i will take in to consideration your advice on the routines, i do train legs just not all the time, i will try and make time to do it! Just looking for more info on PCT and what to take with it to protect my liver, also forgot to mention im only going to take 1 tablet a day, probably for 6 weeks. Thanks


I agree with standardflexer, winstrol or dbol would be a better choice if your going to run oral only..

If your considering injecting then taintedsoul made a good suggestion of testosterone at 500-600mg/week for 12weeks, maybe even with an oral kickstart for the first 4-6weeks.. but if your firmly set on an oral only cycle then a 6-8week one of winstrol at 50-100mg/day or dbol at 40mg/day would be gtg.. or you could even run both orals together if you wanted to as dbol is a pretty cheap compound anyways

if you do decide to run the naps then gyno(bitch tits) would be a greater threat then server liver toxicity, if you are concerned about your liver and would want to know how it is getting on then I strongly recommend getting your bloods done, same if you run the dbol..

so to avoid/combat gyno I would consider getting your hands on some nolvadex before starting your cycle and use them if you get/notice any symptoms of gyno, if you go through your cycle with no gyno problems then keep the nolvadex for post cycle, start it the next day after you finish your cycle for around 3-4weeks at 20mg/day, this dose and length should be sufficient enough to combat possible estrogen related sides post cycle from naps or dbol or even winstrol if your that prone

if your goals are to look good for summer, whether it is getting lean or pack on some mass, then the most important aspect of it is diet and training/cardio, as you said you have a good diet and train regularly so if its working for you and your gaining well then winstrol and/or dbol would be a good addition to your already good diet and training.. if you'd like to post up your diet so some some of us can take a look then feel free to do so mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

firstly i would not worry about your liver specially if running lets say 50mg ED , gyno could be a problem if you are prone but anadrol does not aromatize so if not prone then no worries about that issue. But i will say with Nap50`s you will gain a fairbit of water & Dbol as well but when it comes to Dbol gains are more keepable but you will loose a fairbit of your gains when coming off. For lean dry keepable gains if i was you i would run Tbol at 80-100 ED Or even Anavar at 100mg ED nice lean dry gains with no water retention. A little tip you really should train your legs for your cycle to yield maximum gains and get the most of your cycle.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yes...im here.....seem as you came across and asked in the correct manner then heres an honest reply...

Stay away from them....pile of sh1te...looking full and strong is very very short term......only to see major dissapointment.....


----------



## dwarn123 (Mar 7, 2012)

pea head said:


> Yes...im here.....seem as you came across and asked in the correct manner then heres an honest reply...
> 
> Stay away from them....pile of sh1te...looking full and strong is very very short term......only to see major dissapointment.....


Ok, the only reason i was going to go in this is because is whats been recomended, after alot of reading up on the forum and other it doesnt seem the best, for me anyway, you lot obviously no what your on about, so would you be able to tell me exacly what you think would be best, name, amount, inlcluding PCT and anything else, and Prefably Oral only.

thanks.


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

Do some re search, we are not here to encourage you to start steroids.

You will have to do all the research yourself and just share your cycle idea. We will then tell you what we think.

But seriously you are in no shape or form ready for acycle without even reading on it, or diet sorted or gym experience.

Whats your BF%

*
And if your mind is set on doing this then heres where to start*

Firstly fix your diet and routine.

Secondly purchase some Turinabol

Once you have done these, workout hard, drink lots of water, eat. And take 50/60mg ED.

But really don't.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Post up your diet and training


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

READYorNOT said:


> Do some re search, we are not here to encourage you to start steroids.
> 
> You will have to do all the research yourself and just share your cycle idea. We will then tell you what we think.
> 
> ...


Recon he's already finished the cycle mate it was for summer lol


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

There's always one, ready or not still not ready  ah still not ready bet you thought you'd heard that for the last time!


----------



## READYorNOT (Mar 1, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> There's always one, ready or not still not ready  ah still not ready bet you thought you'd heard that for the last time!


But is it funny? Did you even make sense? do you need to take english classes?

Your posts : 3,090

Thats 3,015 more posts than me which are complete bullish*.

Good luck little boy.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

READYorNOT said:


> But is it funny? Did you even make sense? do you need to take english classes?
> 
> Your posts : 3,090
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board, should you wish to stay then please refrain from insulting members...


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

READYorNOT said:


> Do some re search, *we are not here to encourage you to start steroids.*
> 
> You will have to do all the research yourself and just share your cycle idea. *We will then tell you what we think.*
> 
> ...


been a member since march and feel you can talk for us all


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

READYorNOT said:


> Do some re search, we are not here to encourage you to start steroids.
> 
> You will have to do all the research yourself and just share your cycle idea. We will then tell you what we think.
> 
> ...


This made me laugh,8 months ago you were probably the most clueless person on here regarding steroids now you are dishing out advice like you are some guru?It's laughable.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You have good diet and been training years yet your 12.8 at 6 foot. I hope your single bodyfat figures otherwise your diet is probably garbage and you can gain well from making ammenents to that.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

dwarn123 said:


> Hi, ive been going to the gym for a good few years now, as its coming to summer im wanting to look my best, and have been thinking of starting a course of nap 50s, just looking for some advice realy. First of all could someone tell me a good PCT, i understand its to get your body back to normal when you come off, i also understand nap 50s are very strong, so what and how much off should i be taking with them? I have a good diet, and train consistantly and regualy.
> 
> Age - 20
> 
> ...


No leg training? Ie squats not football.

Also as you seen above I also think naps are the wrong aas to choose, ok with a inj cycle to add strength but as a stand alone not good imo.

You want to change your physique and look good/better then imo something like:

1-10 500mg test e

6-12 50mg winstrol

1-12 0.5mg adex ed-e3d

1000iu hcg e7d

Pct:week 12-15

Will give good... sorry I mean great size and strength gains also keep water retention off and keep u nice and dry giving you that nice solid sharp look to your physique, with a low bf% (idealy single digit bf%) you will reach your goals for the summer.

Far better than naps lol.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

talos said:


> What made you bump a nine month old thread?


Ahhhh fuk! I posted before reading this lol, I'm on my mobile so this page is split.


----------

